# myrtle beach surf fishing may 19 2019



## rodney (May 22, 2019)

i fished about a mile north of the state park from 6.00 to 8.30 morning and evening on the incoming tide using fresh shirmp and fish bites.cought 5 small sharks 4 whitting and a croaker.


----------



## rodney (May 22, 2019)

photo
View attachment 60419


----------

